# KDS Keltec Ferrari F355 GTS Restoration. Plus Question



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, :wave:

I am fully aware been *absent* from Detailing world for a very long time. 
This has not been my intention or wishes.

The Logistics of business and many changes over the last few years has meant each time I gone to start a good old write up thread like the old days I been pulled away from the task.

So to get back into the swing of things I have a genuine question to ask on DW.

My write up I want to post on here is a complete restoration Ferrari F355 GTS. 
so, my dilemma.

I have condensed the cloud storage album for this tread to around 3500 photos into 52 sub folders.

Would you rather

*1)	Read all the text and see al the photos in one long tread

2)	Read the text and see the photos in sub threads , ie chassis, engine, wheels, bodywork, glass, leather, carbon, brakes, wet sanding. You get the idea.

3)	Edit all the photos into a video style album with narration of the work carried out.

4)	If 3 seems to be most popular how long would you want Each video to be in time scale

*
Slightly off subject what is your general preference for future KDS show cases, video or photos.

So below are a few random selected photos of the complete job to wet your appetite.

when I say "few" it is compared to the entire 3500 photos.



















































So guys thanks for reading and viewing its always appreciated:thumb:

Please comment below and let me know how you would like to read about the entire process.

Regards Kelly


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Because of the sheer amount of work that hs gone into it, I would say sub-threads for different parts of the build would be a good idea.
That 355 looks amazing BTW! You should get in touch with Tavarish on YT, as he could definately use some help when it comes to all things 355!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

1)	Read all the text and see al the photos in one long tread 


amazing work!


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey Kelly. I would go with option 2. Great to see you back on here where your needed
Dom


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't wait for this :argie:

For practical reasons I'd say option 2. If I may be greedy it would also be great to see a video with narration of approach, how you overcame challenges etc. although I appreciate that this would probably not be viable due to time.

Good to see you posting on here again :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd prefer 2 but i suspect that it will put some people off having to navigate sub threads etc and for that reason i think 1 will possibly be the favourite.

That is a stunning restoration too :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

2 please, this is gonna be some thread!


----------



## mp3turbo (Jan 21, 2009)

wot!da!fu!q... will die before I see 'em all 3500 ... 

Gorgeous'n'Stunning by Kelly's standards as always or some short-cuts taken due to ~~~ too-much-pictures-not-enough-manpower-to-perform-the-job ?  Kidding...


I'd soooo love to see them all whatever the way !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well happy birthday if you didn't see the other thread on here:lol:

I would go with 2 Kelly but also a short video would be good as well:thumb:
Maybe a lot focusing on the sanding side of things.
I remember seeing this in person and it looked amazing :thumb:

Glad to see you back and don't disappear again


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Amazing looking project! Congratulations, and great to see you back! You have been missed... 

I for one would love to see option #2... Several threads focusing on different parts of the build, with the opportunity to enjoy your writing and descriptions of how you went about the different parts of this restoration. Videos would lose too much of what goes into a project like this, I fear. 

This forum really can use someone with your experience sharing their thoughts on how they approach a 'halo' sort of project like this, and talking (Even at brief.) about tools and technique along the way. Even if few will ever attempt something at that level, it helps us all to learn, and understand what is possible... Not just the detailing side of things, but various other aspects of the ground-up restoration, as well, if you're kind enough to share with us the time it takes to create such excellent posts. Every piece of a project like this is fascinating. :thumb:

Great to see you back, and good to know that your business is doing well. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I think option 2, sub it and place them in the Ask Kelly Harris @ KDS section this will keep them all in place and will show the difference aspect of KDS within that section.

Adam.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> I think option 2, sub it and place them in the Ask Kelly Harris @ KDS section this will keep them all in place and will show the difference aspect of KDS within that section.
> 
> Adam.


Great idea. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Option 2 - can’t wait to read this one


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow Kelly, You've come back with a bang and how! Love the thread!



Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would you rather
> 
> ...


Either 1 or 2 will be fine with me, I'm gravitating slightly towards 2.

As far as a video is concerned, a 2-3 minute video of the end as a walk around would suffice. There are too many people making videos of restoration process and a lot of times, it is difficult to convey nuances when speaking over a video that can be elaborated better with text and pictures.

Waiting to see more content from you!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you Kelly an amazing job, cannot wait to see my finished A3 front end respray being done at your workshop this week.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Id be happy with whatever you have the time to do. Thank you


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

amazing work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Option 2 ) Read the text and see the photos in sub threads , ie chassis, engine, wheels, bodywork, glass, leather, carbon, brakes, wet sanding. You get the idea.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

2 would be the best option IMO

Not sure about anyone else, but a video made up of photos really puts me off*. They always remind me of powerpoint presentations. I'd soon scroll through photos at my own pace. 




*yes I understand video is a lot of still images moving quickly before anyone gets sarcastic


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work! 
I like the idea of option 2.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am astonished :argie: welcome back fella, really glad to see you back on here.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

greymda said:


> 1)	Read all the text and see al the photos in one long tread
> 
> amazing work!


Another vote for one long thread, even if broken into different elements (chassis, engine etc) rather than a true chronological account as I dare say work switched between items during the course of the project.

50% of my viewing of the forum is via works PC, so videos dont work for me due to i'net police


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

superb job on amazing car... excelente amigo !!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Option 1. Keep it all in one thread. One subscription to read any updates and keeps it all together.

Fantastic job by the way.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking forward to this😁 Either option 1 or 2 for me:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Option 2 for me


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Option 2 for me but one thread linking to all the subs


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Put them in sub threads, but link each thread to this one so we don't have to jump all over the forum to find them (threads go up and down based on comments).

I have no words for the teasers you've put up, because they'd all look like this **********

I assume this is you?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely stunning.

Still by far my favourite Ferrari. The sound alone gives me the 'fizz'.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

aslettd said:


> Hey Kelly. I would go with option 2. Great to see you back on here where your needed
> Dom


Hi Dom, hope your well?

Been trying and thinking of getting back on DW, just work loads mean i struggle to find the time now.

I still working 8am till 9pm each day

Hence why i posting today on my only day off.

Regards Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> Can't wait for this :argie:
> 
> For practical reasons I'd say option 2. If I may be greedy it would also be great to see a video with narration of approach, how you overcame challenges etc. although I appreciate that this would probably not be viable due to time.
> 
> Good to see you posting on here again :thumb:


Thanks 
As i posted above I am back, not sure if i have the time to post very regularly though lets see.

Regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

muzzer said:


> I'd prefer 2 but i suspect that it will put some people off having to navigate sub threads etc and for that reason i think 1 will possibly be the favourite.
> 
> That is a stunning restoration too :thumb:


Thanks

It seems option 2 is the favorite and way to go.

Regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

transtek said:


> Because of the sheer amount of work that hs gone into it, I would say sub-threads for different parts of the build would be a good idea.
> That 355 looks amazing BTW! You should get in touch with Tavarish on YT, as he could definately use some help when it comes to all things 355!


Thanks

I did stumble on his channel a while back.

unfortunately i don't get much spare time to be able to help out these sort of guys, and i am sure he got loads of car friends and business who will be able to help him if he needs it.

Regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

chongo said:


> Well happy birthday if you didn't see the other thread on here:lol:
> 
> I would go with 2 Kelly but also a short video would be good as well:thumb:
> Maybe a lot focusing on the sanding side of things.
> ...


lol , i will look on other section now for my birthday message.

yes 2 is the way to go clearly.

2 is what i would choose, 
BUT saying that a lambo SV that we done around the same time as this ferrari we filmed almost of the footage as video format.

So that will be a video.

Regards Kelly


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi Dom, hope your well?
> 
> Been trying and thinking of getting back on DW, just work loads mean i struggle to find the time now.
> 
> ...


I'm very well thankyou. The business is finally getting somewhere so that's great. We'll you've got a great bunch of guys down there with you so I'm sure we'll see some bits through here from you, which is awesome! 
Dom


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastico, I would read every word and look at every vid or picture, nice to see you back.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats a little bit tidy isn't it


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

I think I'd be a great boyscout for putting up a tent so quickly. Pure Porn.


----------

